# Damasko bracelet alternatives?



## cle_steve (Apr 5, 2013)

New to the Damasko forums and recently picked up a DA38 with strap. While the strap is very nice was wondering if anyone wears their DA3x on a bracelet other than the one made by Damasko. While that one is also very nice and by all accounts worth the money they seem to be difficult to buy in the US and obviously also pricey. Has anyone paired their Damasko well with a strap code super engineer for example?


----------



## jarlleif (Jan 22, 2018)

I read up on this subject a bit before just deciding to spend the money on a Damasko bracelet. After that decision I had to wait a month or so for a shipment to arrive from Germany, but Watchmann hooked me up. It arrived a few weeks ago and I’m 100% satisfied with it. 

I think the main problem with aftermarket options is matching the bracelet metal with the dark tone of the Damasko steel. Damaskos look similar to titanium so I saw some people suggesting a titanium bracelet may be a better option than bead blasted steel. I’m not sure if bracelets like this are even available tbh. I also don’t really like bracelets without fitted end links. Between these two issues I didn’t think my odds were good with an aftermarket bracelet. Anyway, I’m curious about any other options people may have found. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Not the first time this question comes up. I‘ve seen them on mesh, Hadley Roma, and other bracelets, none was close to the original.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

While I no longer have my DA 34 or 36, I had two titanium bracelets, both were a PERFECT match in terms of metal color and finish to the Damasko case--the only downside for some perhaps, is that they have straight bar lug ends--for me, it wasn't a problem. One maker was Vollmer, the other, from Strapcode--both were less than $100 each--while the Damasko bracelet is great, it really is over-engineered, and over-priced--each link in the entire bracelet did not need to be a separate removable link--kind of out of step with their otherwise "affordable" line up.


----------



## cle_steve (Apr 5, 2013)

Vollmer is an interesting German made option I haven’t seen before. The strap code or miltat bracelets seem popular in the forums. Does anyone have photos of their Damasko on either?
What is the best way to get the Damasko bracelet without sending in your watch? Watchmann doesn’t seem to sell just the bracelet and other sellers are outside the US.


----------



## WatchMann (Mar 3, 2007)

cle_steve said:


> Watchmann doesn't seem to sell just the bracelet.


 Yes we do, please contact us for details.


----------



## jarlleif (Jan 22, 2018)

cle_steve said:


> Watchmann doesn't seem to sell just the bracelet and other sellers are outside the US.


Yes he does. I bought my bracelet from him about a month ago. I'd had the watch for several months already and wanted to step up from the strap. I'd recommend calling or emailing him.

Edit- I guess watchmann himself beat my reply by a few seconds.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Don't settle for less than the real thing. It's worth it in spades.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Bead blasted bracelets from Dagaz match perfectly except that the holes for the spring bars are not in quite the right place...
so close =(


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

I know the Damasko bracelet is expensive, especially compared to 3rd party options. Some say over engineered, but isn't that Damasko's brand proposition? Anything less wouldn't be right. 

And it can be a little difficult to get the adjustment right. I got a perfect fit initially, a couple of years ago, with my DA46; lately had to play around with it, combination of loosing a little weight, and winter (very cold). Ended up buying another set of the larger links. 

That said, the bracelet, INHO, is what really makes the combination so unique. Personally, if I wanted a Damasko on a bracelet, i would have to be Damasko's. Nothing else would seem right.


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

If anybody has spare links just sitting in a box that they'll never need, drop me a PM, I'd like a DIY challenge.


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

I bought a Damasko deployant clasp and like it on my strap much better than when it was on the Damasko buckle. Not my pic.


----------



## mrozowjj (Jan 31, 2018)

Where can you get the Damasko bracelet after the fact? I thought you had to get it on the watch or you were SOL.


----------



## cle_steve (Apr 5, 2013)

nepatriot said:


> I know the Damasko bracelet is expensive, especially compared to 3rd party options. Some say over engineered, but isn't that Damasko's brand proposition? Anything less wouldn't be right.
> 
> And it can be a little difficult to get the adjustment right. I got a perfect fit initially, a couple of years ago, with my DA46; lately had to play around with it, combination of loosing a little weight, and winter (very cold). Ended up buying another set of the larger links.
> 
> That said, the bracelet, INHO, is what really makes the combination so unique. Personally, if I wanted a Damasko on a bracelet, i would have to be Damasko's. Nothing else would seem right.


Was it an issue fitting the bracelet yourself and is the periodic adjustment just a matter of removing individual links or is there also adjustments on the clasp?


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

mrozowjj said:


> Where can you get the Damasko bracelet after the fact? I thought you had to get it on the watch or you were SOL.


Watchmann, see their post farther up this thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

cle_steve said:


> Was it an issue fitting the bracelet yourself and is the periodic adjustment just a matter of removing individual links or is there also adjustments on the clasp?


It depends how old your watch is. AFAIK later watches have standardised springbar hole positions, but the early watches can have the holes in variable positions. BUT I'm open to correction on this, if anybody here knows more don't hesitate to correct me.


----------



## mrozowjj (Jan 31, 2018)

nodnar said:


> Watchmann, see their post farther up this thread.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well now I feel dumb because I missed that post in my skimming. Thank you.


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

mrozowjj said:


> Well now I feel dumb because I missed that post in my skimming. Thank you.


 I do dumb several times a day, usually before coffee...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrozowjj (Jan 31, 2018)

nodnar said:


> I do dumb several times a day, usually before coffee...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't even drink coffee so I have no excuses.


----------



## The watch knob (Apr 7, 2018)

One thing to consider with the bracelet: I've had a bolt come loose on the clasp assembly that requires a smaller torx bit than is supplied with the bracelet. I would get the bit just in case. I haven't found one so I took it to my local watch maker to tighten up.


----------



## mrozowjj (Jan 31, 2018)

The watch knob said:


> One thing to consider with the bracelet: I've had a bolt come loose on the clasp assembly that requires a smaller torx bit than is supplied with the bracelet. I would get the bit just in case. I haven't found one so I took it to my local watch maker to tighten up.


Do you happen to know what size bit it is?


----------



## WatchMann (Mar 3, 2007)

mrozowjj said:


> Do you happen to know what size bit it is?


It is a Torx T6, widely available.

Here is a good one:
https://www.mactools.com/en-us/Scre...mizer-Precision-Torx-Screwdriver-3-x-T6-Green


----------



## The watch knob (Apr 7, 2018)

WatchMann said:


> It is a Torx T6, widely available.
> 
> Here is a good one:
> https://www.mactools.com/en-us/Scre...mizer-Precision-Torx-Screwdriver-3-x-T6-Green


Thanks! I was shopping at a local big box and didn't get it. I'll now order!


----------



## mrozowjj (Jan 31, 2018)

WatchMann said:


> It is a Torx T6, widely available.
> 
> Here is a good one:
> https://www.mactools.com/en-us/Scre...mizer-Precision-Torx-Screwdriver-3-x-T6-Green


Ah cool. I have a set of Wiha Torx bits I use for working on my pocket knives.


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

timefleas said:


> While I no longer have my DA 34 or 36, I had two titanium bracelets, both were a PERFECT match in terms of metal color and finish to the Damasko case--the only downside for some perhaps, is that they have straight bar lug ends--for me, it wasn't a problem. One maker was Vollmer, the other, from Strapcode--both were less than $100 each--while the Damasko bracelet is great, it really is over-engineered, and over-priced--each link in the entire bracelet did not need to be a separate removable link--kind of out of step with their otherwise "affordable" line up.


How did you like the Vollmer bracelet? I am reading some poor reviews stating that it has a "cheap" feel to it, as it's not solid metal. Thanks!!


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Using Everest band with my DB1









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cdxl (Feb 3, 2018)

I can tell you that only the original matches the Damasko.


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Vollmer does not look good. I posted a few pics in another thread, and got a lot of negative feedback. Bracelet looks very cheap, and color does not match


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

which Everest band, specifically? Looks great, btw.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Chocolate brown ?


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

stuffler said:


> Chocolate brown ?


Yes. This is the one

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

ndrs63 said:


> which Everest band, specifically? Looks great, btw.


Look for Everest leather and rubber straps intended for the submariner. Note that the ones with a metal end link will not fit.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

mrozowjj said:


> Where can you get the Damasko bracelet after the fact? I thought you had to get it on the watch or you were SOL.


I got preloved from the bay and I installed it. No fitting problems for this 9+ years old DA36









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------

